# Phòng hội nghị và sự kiện - phòng họp cho thuê bến vân đồn, quận 4



## thanhmai2501 (23/8/19)

*Tọa lạc gần trung tâm Sài Gòn, với cơ sở vật chất sang trọng và hiện đại, ORIENT APRTMENT sẽ là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo khi bạn cần phòng tổ chức hội thảo, Sự kiện, dạy học với các tiện nghi như:*

*** Phòng 100m2 Sức chứa tối đa:*
- Chữ U: 50 người
- Lớp học: 70 người
- Rạp hát: 120 người











+Phòng họp tiêu chuẩn, bàn ghế, máy chiếu mới, hệ thống wifi tốc độ cao kết nối 24/24, bảng
trắng,bút lông....
+ Hệ thống điều hòa, đèn chiếu sáng, âm thanh hiện đại.
+Có cầu thang riêng và thang máy.
+Vị trí tọa lạc gần trung tâm thành phố, giao thông thuận tiện
+Bãi xe rộng rãi, có chỗ đỗ xe hơi, nằm trong khuôn viên tòa nhà.
+Nhà vệ sinh nam nữ ở mỗi tầng, tiêu chuẩn 5️ sạch sẽ và được dọn dẹp thường xuyên.

*- ĐẶC BIỆT *Tổ chức Tiệc TeaBreak, cung cấp TeaBreak bánh nước cho event, sự kiện. Cao cấp,
sang trọng, chuyên nghiệp.






** Phong cách Nhật Bản, Châu Âu tùy theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.*

** Tiệc TeaBreak gồm các loại bánh ngọt, bánh mặn, các loại nước uống:* cafe, trà, nước cam, nước
ép ... thích hợp các buổi lễ khai trương, lễ mở bán, đón tiếp khách mời, dùng nước giao tiếp, trò
chuyện ...
Menu phong phú từ 5 - 7 món bánh, trà & cafe: Giá menu từ 50k - 90k.

*Thông tin liên hệ
ORIENT APRTMENT*
Địa chỉ: 331 Bến Vân Đồn, phường 1, quận 4, TP.HCM
Mail: chothuehoinghiquan4@gmail.com
Hotline:* 090 676 1691 - Ms Loan*
https://www.facebook.com/phonghoinghiquan4


----------

